# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Ziekte van dupuytren

## corryvb

Wie kan mij iets vertellen over het verloop van de ziekte van dupuytren? Ik heb zojuist gehoord dat ik dit heb. Ik ben een fanatiek fluitist, ga ik hierdoor problemen krijgen? Corry

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo corry,

Ik lees hier http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...ight=dupuytren in het artikel dat er knobbeltjes komen en verklevingen kunnen optreden en dat niet alle vingers meer goed zullen werken, snelheid waarmee dat veranderd zal wel van persoon tot persoon verschillen, maar het zal omdat u uw handen gebruikt als fluitist helaas gevolgen gaan hebben...
Ik wens u veel sterkte!

----------

